# We were bad again.



## Barbara (Apr 7, 2007)

So we went to Cloud's open house again, so here's my *updated* paph list. It's getting longer... Now if only some of these would hurry up and bloom!
Many of these are small seedlings yet, so it will be awhile for some of them.

Paph. Angelina Kruger (haynaldianum x sanderianum)
*Paph. Angel Hair (St. Swithin ‘Jeanie’ AM/AOS x sanderianum ‘Flamingo Dance’)
Paph. ‘Angel’s Flight’ (Alma Gavaert ‘HB’ x philippinense v. alba)	
Paph ‘Anhinga’ (Pulsar #7 x Laser
*Paph. Berenice (lowii ‘Dragonfly AM x philippinense v. roebelinii ‘BP’ AM
Paph. Black Cherry x Hampshire Raven (EOC)
*Paph. Black Diamond (fairrieanum x delenatii)
*Paph. Cherry Cola x Magic McNay
Paph. concolor (‘Spotty’ x ‘Dudley Ott’)AM/AOS
Paph. delenatii	
Paph. Dragontale (supardii ‘Golden Boy’ x sanderianum ‘Dark Spider’)
Paph. ‘Druid Spring’ (druryi ‘Pittsford’ x primulinum v. flavum)
Paph. Judge Philip (Pinocchio x philippinense)
*Paph. Macabre (sukhakulii x Voodoo Magic)
Paph. ‘Michael Koopowitz’ (philippinense x sanderianum)	
Paph. Mildred Hunter
*Paph. moquettianum x hangianum
*Paph. Oberhausens Diament x philippinense v. album
Paph. ‘Oto’ (Winston Churchill ‘Indomitable’ FCC/AOS x fairrieanum ‘Red’ AM/AOS 
*Paph. Pedro’s Moon (Pinocchio album ‘Sand Hill’ x armeniacum ‘Goldfinger’
Paph. philippinense v. roebelinii (‘Summer Glory’ x ‘Red Spider’)
Paph. Pulsar Fang Pacific x Laser
*Paph. purpuratum
*Paph. Recovery (philippinense ‘A World of Orchids’ AM/AOS x sukhakulii)
*Paph. rothschildianum (‘RO1’ x ‘RO6’)
*Paph. Sander’s Pride (stonei ‘Wesley’ x sanderianum ‘Twister’)
*Paph. St. Swithin (rothschildianum ‘Kerrich’ x philippinense)
Paph. Stoned Susan (Susan Booth ‘Kilworth’ x stonei ‘Kilworth’s Delight’
*Paph. Susan Booth ‘Mei Chen’ x Black Stallion)
Paph. Susan Booth ‘SY’ x Prince Edward of York ‘DB’
*Paph. wardii (‘Wide Petals’ x ‘Half-n-Half’)
*Paph. Wayne Booth (Susan Booth ‘Red’ x rothschildianum ‘Radical’ CCM/AOS
Paph. Wossner Tigerhenry (henryanum ‘Spot Master’ x tigrinum ‘Always-in-Bloom’


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 7, 2007)

Holey smokes!! Are there any Paphs left? I was thinking maybe 5 plants for myself but I better order before they're all cleaned out.

Shaun


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

...when I order from cloud's I order big too, but wow! You bought way more than me for this years order, and I see plants that aren't in the catalogue....


----------



## Hien (Apr 7, 2007)

you only need to buy this one alone, otherwise it will take a while to recover from that extensive list. 

Paph. Recovery (philippinense ‘A World of Orchids’ AM/AOS x sukhakulii)


----------



## Barbara (Apr 7, 2007)

:rollhappy: You guys thought we bought all those at once didn't ya. I put a star beside the one we got this time, saves the confusion. We're crazy, but not that crazy, that's alot of repotting.


----------



## Hien (Apr 7, 2007)

Still looks like a lot of stars, I am impressed.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Ya, that's a pretty good sized order!


----------

